# Vos Conseils pour optimiser les PowerBook G4



## Emmanuel94 (16 Juin 2008)

heureux possesseur d'un PB 12' de 1,5 Ghz poussé à fond en RAM, et équipé d'un disque de 250 GO en 5400 T.

Toutefois je le trouve bien lent, notamment pour la lecture sous QuickTime de fichiers MP4

Si vous avez des moyens, ou méthodes pour améliorer les performances de ma petite merveille ce sera avec plaisir...

N'hésitez pas même à reprendre vos expériences, ou ce que vous avez pu glaner.

En vous remerciant, puisque j'espère continuer à utiliser mon PB pendant au moins quelques années (3 ans voire 5 ans) et les capacités d'extension ou d'amélioration sont sur la partie hardware strictement limitée.


----------



## pacis (16 Juin 2008)

un dd en 7200 trs


----------



## Emmanuel94 (16 Juin 2008)

oui, mais dans ce cas mon disque devrait réduire son embompoint de 150 Go en moins, ce qui ne m'est guère possible vu qu'à minima je suis avec plus de 140 Go de données ...

je me demande si une clean install ne ferait pas le plus grand bien à mon 12 '


----------



## bookbook (17 Juin 2008)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> je me demande si une clean install ne ferait pas le plus grand bien à mon 12 '



C'est fort possible car sur mon iBook G4 1,33 GHz avec 1 Go de Ram et un disque à *4200* trm, je n'ai aucun problème pour lire du MP4 sous QuickTime.
Aucun ralentissement sur ce type d'utilisation, par contre au bout d'une heure de ce traitement, j'ai le ventilo qui se déclenche.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (17 Juin 2008)

j'ai presque fini... mais comme mon Leopard c'est du 10,5,0 je me tape la méga mise à jours vers 10,5,3...  encore deux heures
ey je pourrai voir si cette clean install a marché, mon dernier Xbench me donnais 44,04,, vers les 50 j'espère


----------



## Emmanuel94 (18 Juin 2008)

la clean install est effectuée, si pour lire un DV c'est sans problème, la lecture de gros fichiers MP4 (55 jours de Pékin) rippé avec Handbrake avec Quicktime saccade toujours (le fichier fait 1,6 Go)

Je suis déçu, bien que sur X bench je sois en moyenne au dessus de 46, je cherche un moyen pour améliorer la lecture de mes DVD rippés, peut être qu'en le faisant de manière moins optimale, ce serait mieux ?


----------



## MamaCass (18 Juin 2008)

Si ton film est sur un DVD et qu'il pèse 1,6 gigas, il faut également prendre en compte la vitesse (de lecture) du lecteur.

Le DVD c'est lent et la lecture d'un DVD du commerce sera plus lente mais moins saccadée par rapport à un film que tu as gravé toi même.

Si tu copies le film sur ton Mac, c'est aussi lent ?

Si c'est non, c'est bien le lecteur qui rame.


----------



## pacis (18 Juin 2008)

avec VLC , ce n'est pas mieux ?


----------



## flotow (18 Juin 2008)

c'est pt'et leopard qui ralenti (un peu) le tout?!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Juin 2008)

pour tout dire, je rippe mes dvd afin de lire des films sans devoir me trimballer avec le dvd... je suis fan du cinéma US entre 1940 et 1970 (c'est une période très large) et les films duraient longtemps.

en Rippant des DVD, je le fais en qualité max en VO avec ss titres en français, les fichiers rippés pèsent donc très lourd (Ben Hur fait 2,6 Go et je ne parle pas de Lawrence of Arabia...)

Est il possible qu'en rippant en sélectionnant des options moins élévées la lecture devienne plus fluide, sachant que dans le cadre de la lecture d'un DVD, cela est fluide et ne saccade pas ?


Sinon je suis toujours preneur de vos conseils sur les manière d'améliorer les performances de mon 12' chéri.


----------



## flotow (19 Juin 2008)

et...mis a par la lenteur (du disque je pense ), tu as fait un backup de tout tes rips? 

dans ce cas, tu pourrais peut etre les decharger, puis charger de temps en temps les films que tu veux voir, puis les virer et en remettre d'autre (sachant que tu as tout sur un externe)
et hop
ca te fais de la place sur l'interne (que tu peux changer pour un plus rapide )


----------



## bookbook (20 Juin 2008)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> pour tout dire, je rippe mes dvd afin de lire des films sans devoir me trimballer avec le dvd... je suis fan du cinéma US entre 1940 et 1970 (c'est une période très large) et les films duraient longtemps.
> 
> en Rippant des DVD, je le fais en qualité max en VO avec ss titres en français, les fichiers rippés pèsent donc très lourd (Ben Hur fait 2,6 Go et je ne parle pas de Lawrence of Arabia...)
> 
> ...



Je fais exactement la même chose.
1) je rippe avec MacTheRipper
2) puis j'encode avec Handbrake en MP4, en laissant les options par défaut (1500 kpb) et en appliquant un désentrelacement.
Comme je te l'ai dit, les fichiers obtenus tournent sans aucun problème sur mon vieil iBook.

Est-ce que tu rippes directement avec HandBrake ? Le problème peut venir de là. Le superdrive étant sollicité pendant de nombreuses heures.
En passant par MacTheRipper, le rip dure 20 min et l'encodage d'HandBrake sera accéléré puisque le travail se fera sur le HD et non à partir du DVD.


----------



## Pierrou (22 Juin 2008)

Personnellement, je serai de l'avis de Tucpaquic... Leopard à lui seul doit bien tirer sur les ressources de ta machine...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (22 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Personnellement, je serai de l'avis de Tucpaquic... Leopard à lui seul doit bien tirer sur les ressources de ta machine...



Bonsoir, selon toi je devrai downgrader mon OS vers 10.4.11 (Tiger) afin d'augmenter les performances de mon PB'12 ?, pourtant je n'ai pas ressenti de ralentissement en passant sous léopard. En fait tout marche bien, même la lecture de DVD, sauf lorsque je lis des MP4 rippé avec Handbrake (nota je rippe avec mon Imac parceque sinon cela prendrai la nuit entière).

Maintenant si cela doit améliorer les perfomances... pourquoi pas, mais d'après ce que j'avais pu voir Léopard ne ralentissait pas les PB, (cf. commentaires sur les forums lors de la sortie de léo.) maintenant je ne suis pas un expert, alors tous vos conseils sont bienvenus.


----------



## jawa001 (24 Juin 2008)

bookbook a dit:


> Je fais exactement la même chose.
> 1) je rippe avec MacTheRipper
> 2) puis j'encode avec Handbrake en MP4, en laissant les options par défaut (1500 kpb) et en appliquant un désentrelacement.
> Comme je te l'ai dit, les fichiers obtenus tournent sans aucun problème sur mon vieil iBook.
> ...



Je fais le même genre de truc (ripper mes DV, je veut dire) mais  je n'ai qu'un PwB G4 1 Ghz...
la solution la plus efficace pour ma bécane c'est l'encodage n'ont pas en .mp4 mais en .avi (codecs MPEG-4 Vidéo/AAC Audio)

Le désentrelacement n'est que TRES rarement nécessaire pour des rips de DVD. C'est lorsque la source viens d'une Vidéo et/ou de la télé que cela peut s'avérer utile. Je te conseille de vérifier à chaque fois, tu gagneras un temps fou en encodage...

Autre tip : si ton rip doit être lu uniquement sur ta bécane, tu peut diminuer la taille de la vidéo (décoche l'option "anamorphisme" dans "Picture settings" mais conserve "Aspect ratio")
Tu auras quelque heures de travail en moins ds Handbrake et surtout un fichier encore allégé sans perte majeure de qualité.

Quand à la taille du fichier, 1,4 Go donne d'excellent résultats sur la plupart des écrans (d'ordis du moins) pour les  films "spectaculaires" (type Star Wars, Gladiator ou ce genre de truc). Pour des films moins "rythmés" et avec moins de paysages, 700 Mo est largement suffisant...

Dernier point, éviter la lecture avec Quicktime, privilégier VLC en quittant toutes les applis en arrière plan (type Mail avec un relevé auto du courrier toutes les xx minutes, ça bouffe du proc' comme c'est pas permis...).

Bon film.

Jawa


----------



## bookbook (24 Juin 2008)

Je ne lis pas les fichiers que sur mon petit iBook, mais aussi sur le Mini branché à un grand écran. Donc mes réglages me conviennent et offrent une très bonne qualité pour les vidéos.

Je suis d'accord pour le desentrelacement, mais comme je me suis fais avoir quelques fois et que j'encode aussi pas mal de source TNT, je préfère l'activer. De toute façon toutes mes vidéos sont encodées la nuit les unes après les autres, donc la durée... bof... 

Pour la taille de 700 Mo sur un grand écran, la compression se voit trop. Mieux vaut privilégier un débit vidéo fixe plutôt qu'une taille finale.
Quand à VLC, je ne suis pas fan du tout. Trop instable. Je préfère de loin QT et Front Row.


----------



## jawa001 (25 Juin 2008)

bookbook a dit:


> Je ne lis pas les fichiers que sur mon petit iBook, mais aussi sur le Mini branché à un grand écran. Donc mes réglages me conviennent et offrent une très bonne qualité pour les vidéos.
> 
> Je suis d'accord pour le desentrelacement, mais comme je me suis fais avoir quelques fois et que j'encode aussi pas mal de source TNT, je préfère l'activer. De toute façon toutes mes vidéos sont encodées la nuit les unes après les autres, donc la durée... bof...
> 
> ...



D'accord pour tes options et c'est vrai que VLC est parfois... capricieux disons. Enfin bon, les goûts et les couleurs, comme on dit...

Ceci étant, 1,4 Mo me parait bien suffisant pour regarder des vidéos sur un ordi, même avec un "grand" écran. C'est d'ailleurs le format que j'utilise pour l'affichage sur une télé en 110cm et ça passe très bien.
Pour la rétro-projection je dit pas, mais bon, live and let live.

Jawa


----------



## Emmanuel94 (27 Juin 2008)

merci pour vos réponses, pour ma part j'ai fait le test de ripper un film en limitant la taille du fichier à 700 Mo, en l'espèce le film d'Alan Parker Mississippi Burning, le son est top mais l'image passe largement sur le PB '12 QUI NE RAME PLUS, allelluia, par contre sur l'écran 24' de l'Imac familial c'est pas top, donc je vais devoir ripper tous mes films en deux fois, une fois avec la qualité max puis une autre fois en limitant le fichier à 700 Mo.

Je pense avoir résolu cette question, et si j'ai bien lu il y a des conseils pour optimiser son Mac dans le nouveau I Create, alors demain si je le trouve, je vais voir ce qu'il en est.

Sinon  j'ai mis en application les mécanismes suivants :
- clean install
- nettoyage par onyx
- vidage des caches
- "vidage" du dossier library/startupitems (à manier avec précautions DANGER)

en gros je suis passé d'une moyenne en X bench de 41 vers une moyenne de 44 (sur une douzaine de test), c'est pas grand chose, mais 3 points à compter de 41 cela fait près de 8 % de progression et cela pour 0 .

Bonne soirée


----------

